
Brain-controlled drone racing - jonbaer
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/d04cc633285c468b8f31f2214cf2feac/ready-set-think-mind-controlled-drones-race-future
======
FLUX-YOU
Does anyone know what headsets were used? Are there any cheap/alternative/DIY
versions for playing around?

~~~
shpx
I'm guessing its an emotiv headset (their calibration software is a floating
cube). I don't think there are cheaper alternatives around, theres an openeeg
mailing list which has some designs that can be built for a couple hundred
bucks (not to be confused with OpenEEG which is a much more expensive, but
(ostensibly?) open source product).

There was also an eeg64 project which looked like it had a lot of promise, but
it hasn't been updated in a while.

Emotiv also do some machine learning to estimate the state of the brain from
the changes in electric potential on the surface, I don't know if any other
headsets do that, but its completely proprietary.

------
qihqi
When I can code by thinking in a headset, is the time to end the search of
ergonomic keyboards.

------
viraptor
Same article from original source:
[http://bigstory.ap.org/article/d04cc633285c468b8f31f2214cf2f...](http://bigstory.ap.org/article/d04cc633285c468b8f31f2214cf2feac/ready-
set-think-mind-controlled-drones-race-future) Doesn't give support to
DailyMail.

~~~
fredley
Can the link be changed? The DM is not only terrible journalism, it's a
terrible business too.

~~~
dang
We changed it (from
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3553277/Ready...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3553277/Ready-
set-think-Mind-controlled-drones-race-future.html)). But HN's policy is to go
by the article, not the source. When a bad publication puts out a good
article, the article wins.

